# Harvard II Video- For all you patiently waiting



## Bograt (9 Sep 2004)

I have watched this movie about a 1000 times. All I can say is "Lucky buggers..."

Can't wait to get the chance to strap one on.

Anyways, great video (about 10 minutes long).

 http://www.jetthrust.com/downloads.php?&SVR32@Cnt=69


----------



## Zoomie (9 Sep 2004)

Ahh, beautiful Southern Saskatchewan in the Spring - brown.

Great plane to fly - those were instructors out having a good time - there has to be perks in order to live in Moose Jaw!


----------



## mbhabfan (9 Sep 2004)

that video is great, I agree with Bog....lucky buggers....definitely would live in Moose Jaw for that.


----------



## Born2Fly (9 Sep 2004)

I am so looking forward to that.


I'm going to shoot my instructor if they want to put me in Helo's (no offence to Inch if he pops his rotary head in here).


----------



## Inch (9 Sep 2004)

Before you go shooting yourself when you realize that half of the slots in Moose Jaw go to Helo, believe me when I tell you , helo flying is the doggies danglies, you won't be disappointed. It's by far the coolest thing I've ever flown, 240kts at 500 ft is exciting, 100kts at 50ft will make a mess in the front of your pants.

If you think fixed wing formation is badass, you should see it in a fling wing. WAAAAY cooler!


----------



## JetRed (7 Oct 2004)

Jet Thrust.com has a ton of videos and other cool things to checkout!   They are 100%    too   

Ch-ch-ch-check it out.


----------



## casca (10 Oct 2004)

Great video! The students must have had a blast doing that. Almost makes youi want to be a pee-lot...lol


----------



## Inch (10 Oct 2004)

casca said:
			
		

> Great video! The students must have had a blast doing that. Almost makes youi want to be a pee-lot...lol





			
				Zoomie said:
			
		

> Ahh, beautiful Southern Saskatchewan in the Spring - brown.
> 
> Great plane to fly -* those were instructors out having a good time * - there has to be perks in order to live in Moose Jaw!



As per Zoomie's post, students don't get to do 4 ships, at least not on basic flying training, only Instructors.


----------



## Sheerin (11 Oct 2004)

Sweet video.  

Makes me wish my eyes were a little better so I could become a pilot.  Ah well, I think they're still good enough for a civilian license now all i need to do is find the 10 grand for lessons


----------



## Bograt (12 Oct 2004)

Here is another clip. Its worth a view for a couple of reasons.

1. Budapest- Great city
2. Fantastic Flying
3. David Hasselhoff sings- He really big in Eastern Europe. 

http://www.atcbox.com/Downloads/Movies/Aerobatics/RedBull_Airrace_2004_Budapest.wmv

Cheers,

Got word today that the Board meets October 15th. Wish me luck.

Cheers,


----------

